# Anglermeldungen der Woche - 26.06. - 02.07 2017



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe unten, zweites Posting).







*Anglermeldungen der Woche - 26.06. - 02.07 2017​*
*Angler überrascht mit 105 Jahre gültigem Fischereischein*
http://lokalo.de/artikel/137961/angler-ueberrascht-mit-105-jahre-gueltigem-fischereischein/

*Mehr Mitglieder: Fischerei erlebt Aufschwung in Delmenhorst *
https://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/delme...er-fischerei-erlebt-aufschwung-in-delmenhorst

*Zeugen gesucht: Angler verletzen Schwan *
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-Norden/Uebersicht/Zeugen-gesucht-Angler-verletzen-Schwan

*Angler feiern erstmals zwei Tage lang *
http://www.schwaebische.de/mediathe...ls-zwei-Tage-lang-_galid,208488_toid,690.html

*Bostalsee: Verdächtiger Nachtangler unterwegs *
http://wndn.de/bostalsee-verdaechtiger-nachtangler-unterwegs/

*Alle wundern sich über diesen Fang: Forelle mit weißem Fell *
https://www.merkur.de/welt/eine-for...owers-praesentiert-kuriosen-fang-8433029.html

*Die Angler müssen die Pergola abreißen *
https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/berg...essen-die-Pergola-abreissen-_arid,285099.html

*Zwei Betrunkene verprügeln Angler*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/efringen-kirchen/zwei-betrunkene-verpruegeln-angler--138505104.html

*Angler fischen nach Müll *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schopfheim/angler-fischen-nach-muell--138517164.html

*Lorsch: KajakTEAM der Lorscher NaturFreunde zu Gast bei den Anglern am SEEfest vom 7. – 9 ... *
http://www.metropolnews.info/mp2664...-bei-den-anglern-am-seefest-vom-7-9-juli-2017

*Rückblick auf fünf Jahrzehnte *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kenzingen/rueckblick-auf-fuenf-jahrzehnte-x1x--138510294.html

*PETA zeigt Angler aus Dettingen an: Königsfischen verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz *
http://www.peta.de/peta-zeigt-angle...nigsfischen-verstoesst-gegen-das#.WVH7tevyiM8

*Anfänger hat zwei Fische am Haken *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/sp...nger-hat-zwei-Fische-am-Haken;art1051,6056626

*Angeln bis in die Unendlichkeit *
http://www.salue.de/nachrichten/message-89694.phtml

*Angeln an der Elbe wird zum Streitthema *
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/stendal/angeln-elbe-wird-streitthema-8435138.html

*Fischessen der Angler Oberschopfheim gut besucht *
https://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/fischessen-der-angler-oberschopfheim-gut-besucht

*Stefan Kuftner heißt der Kreis-Fischerkönig *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...der-kreis-fischerkoenig-20909-art1533931.html

*"Ausverkauft" am Sonntagmittag *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...tag.68d58a51-5edf-4acb-8cd2-94a9a32473ac.html

*Rinnsal wird zum Wildwasser *
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...innsal-wird-zum-wildwasser-_arid,1070570.html

*Zum 50-Jährigen gibt's zweitägige Feier *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ier.becec808-31d5-4f62-b171-299b4fabe399.html

*Lauter kuriose Polizeimeldungen: Drehen unsere deutschen Nachbarn völlig durch?  *
http://barfi.ch/Titelgeschichten/Drehen-unsere-deutschen-Nachbarn-voellig-durch

*Schützen, pflegen, angeln: Was ein Fischereiverein tut *
http://www.stimme.de/heilbronn/nach...n-Was-ein-Fischereiverein-tut;art1910,3870875

*Nach Peta-Kritik: Jungengruppe fährt zum Angeln nach Posthausen *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/rotenburg/rotenburg-ort120515/steckdose-8435721.html

*Angelurlaub im Rathaus *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/guenzburg/Angelurlaub-im-Rathaus-id41868411.html

*Fischer feiern, wo einst der Regen floss *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...o-einst-der-regen-floss-21392-art1534528.html

*Historischer Angel-Streit Vom Recht zu fischen „flussauff und -nider“ *
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berl...ht-zu-fischen--flussauff-und--nider--27858670

*Werseinsel von Scherben übersät *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...-sind-sauer-Werseinsel-von-Scherben-uebersaet

*Zweifelhaftes Lotterleben *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...65-Serie-Mittendrin-Zweifelhaftes-Lotterleben

*Kompromiss am Schwarzen See *
http://www.moz.de/landkreise/uckermark/schwedt-angermuende/artikel90/dg/0/1/1584590/

*Mühlenweiher in Betzweiler naturnah instandgesetzt *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...tzt.ba5d84a9-7fcf-4445-aa72-a41dd10ec3cf.html

*Geldsegen für Heldrunger Vereine – erste Zuschüsse gewährt *
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine...-Vereine-erste-Zuschuesse-gewaehrt-1391419507

*Fisch am See genießen *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...sen.5aaafd09-baa0-447a-bff8-52cee22c200f.html

*Karausche und Rotauge beim Angeln in Unterlüß kennengelernt *
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S52...tauge-beim-Angeln-in-Unterluess-kennengelernt

*Erstes Freundschaftsangeln *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/erstes-freundschaftsangeln.html

*Angeln *
https://www.reiseland-brandenburg.de/aktivitaeten-erlebnisse/wasserwelten/angeln/

*Ein ganz schön dicker Fisch *
http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/mosel/ulmen/artikel/ein-ganz-schoen-dicker-fisch-48630/

*Fischer kämpfen um Jagdrecht *
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/starnberg/diessen-fischer-kaempfen-um-jagdrecht-1.3567180

*Angeln in Gelsenkirchen – ein Hobby mit Verantwortung *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/gelsenki...-ein-hobby-mit-verantwortung-id211076451.html

*Mecklenburger erfolgreich beim Angel-Weltcup *
https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...rfolgreich-beim-angel-weltcup-id17179216.html

*Raubfische vermehren sich nicht nur im Diepholzer Baggersee gut *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/diepholz/diepholz-ort28581/grosse-welse-haken-8443829.html


*Ferienfreizeit rund um das Angeln *
http://poessneck.otz.de/web/poessne.../Ferienfreizeit-rund-um-das-Angeln-1725541012

*Käfig auf dem Kirnbergsee – Angler wollen Teichrosen vor Biber schützen *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...chrosen-vor-Biber-schuetzen;art372509,9309455

*Zoff um Mauer an der idyllischen Ruhrmühle in Dahlhausen *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/bochum/zoff-an-der-idyllischen-ruhrmuehle-in-dahlhausen-id211065605.html

*Jan Quader ist bester Jungfischer *
https://www.onetz.de/vilseck/freize...n-quader-ist-bester-jungfischer-d1762481.html

*Schopfheim Großreinemachen an der Wiese *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...ese.b983863b-11ba-464b-81d0-079a4ac031f3.html

*Große Welse am Haken *
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/diepholz/diepholz-ort28581/grosse-welse-haken-8443829.html

*Waschbären und Kormorane – Keine Jagdfreigabe *
https://www.fuldainfo.de/waschbaeren-und-kormorane-keine-jagdfreigabe/

*Der Riesenwels vom Max-Eyth-See *
https://www.zvw.de/inhalt.stuttgart...see.4188dd8f-acf6-4ddd-a5e9-e19448da9e89.html

*Angler fängt Barsch - in dessen Rachen steckt ein Maulwurf *
https://www.hna.de/welt/angler-faengt-barsch-in-dessen-rachen-steckt-ein-maulwurf-zr-8446956.html

*Seen zu sauber für die Fische *
http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2851690/

*100. Treffen steht im Herbst an *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.07e72e92-6213-411e-8e56-eaf48521268c.html

*Wie ich lernte den Karpfen zu angeln *
http://www.mdr.de/kultur/empfehlungen/feature-schilling-karpfen-angeln100.html

*„Artenvielfalt stärken“ *
https://www.rotenburger-rundschau.d...ersberg/neue-aale-fuer-die-wuemme-119641.html

*Angeln in den Ferien *
http://erfurt.thueringer-allgemeine...tail/-/specific/Angeln-in-den-Ferien-67594418

*Promi-Bild des Tages *
http://www.news.de/promis/855669362/angeln-promi-bild-des-tages/1/

*Von Kajakfahrt bis Kochkurs *
http://www.peiner-nachrichten.de/peine/wendeburg/article211085977/In-den-Ferien-viel-erleben.html

*Rekord-Wels in Reuse gefangen*
https://www.landeszeitung.de/blog/aktuelles/822672-rekord-wels-in-reuse-gefangen

*Wo die Grundel gründelt und der Strudel strudelt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...delt-und-der-Strudel-strudelt-id41893736.html



*Noch der Link zu den Meldungen letzte Woche:*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328946


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 26.06. - 02.07 2017*




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328961




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328969




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4684019#post4684019




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329001




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329027




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329028




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329058




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329060




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329068




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329084




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329085




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329090




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329118


----------

